# Pastor suggests weave ban at church



## Laela (Aug 19, 2013)

This is in OT but you know...   would like to see what others have to say from a biblical perspective.


_____________________________________​


> “Long hair don’t care. What kind of mess is that? I don’t want my members so focused on what’s on their heads and not IN their heads” he told AmericaPreachers.com.









Pastor A.J. Aamir of Resurrecting Faith in Waco, Texas believes if it didn’t grow from your scalp, it doesn’t belong there.

Aamir told American Preachers that he instructed his female staff to stop wearing weave because “our black women are getting weaves trying to be something and someone they are not. Be real with yourself is all I’m saying.”
Yep, he said it: Grow what the Savior gave ya and leave Black Beauty alone! He also admits that he cannot legally ban weaves, but still does not approve of them.

“Long hair don’t care. What kind of mess is that? I don’t want my members so focused on what’s on their heads and not In their heads” he said. “I lead a church where our members are struggling financially. I mean really struggling. “Yet, a 26 year old mother in my church has a $300 weave on her head. No. I will not be quiet about this.”

But should he?

Veronica Wells at Madame Noire thinks Aamir should stick to preaching the Gospel and keep his hair tips to himself writing, “wearing weaves doesn’t equate low self-esteem or a person’s mind is inherently shallow or lacks substance, no more than it means a woman who wears her own hair or is natural is somehow enlightened.”

Over at Clutch Magazine, they had this to say: “While I sympathize with his concern about his parishioners’ financial struggles, I wonder if the good pastor is equally outspoken on truly important issues like safe sex, education, HIV testing, and political involvement.”

After taking a look a several online forums and comments sections of Black news sites, it seems like this topis is evoking a lot of emotional responses. I guess the pastor has forgotten one of the main rules in the Black community: Don’t talk smack about a Sistah’s hair!

Source: NewsOne.com


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 19, 2013)

---------------


----------



## Laela (Aug 19, 2013)

I respect what you're saying...  but I think that story is lean and it could be beyond his personal tastes and could has something to do with what he is seeing in the congregation.. Too, maybe some of the women have issues with being natural or accepting of how God made them and he's in on that.




> Laela said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like the weave disapproval is a start for this pastor, to get people to be better stewards of their money and/or teach against vanity.  If someone is struggling financially and is wearing a $300 wig, it's his duty as pastor to advise spiritually. I noticed he said that to his LEADERSHIP STAFF..so he wants them to be good examples.It may be a stretch, but seems he's trying to get their attention with the weave thing..people should be free to wear their hair how they want, of course; but it seems to be more than that for this congregation. As pastor, he knows his flock.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Aug 19, 2013)

One thing that I think needs to be addressed concerning Christians wearing wigs and weaves is that much of the hair being used is sacrificed to idols... A lot of women shave their heads in worship to devils and that's where the hair comes from. I feel that there can spiritual danger in putting that in your head when it has been sacrificed to the devil. I think it may open the door for the enemy in a persons life. If God says a woman's hair is her glory, should we not take care of our own hair instead of putting hair sacrificed to devils and cursed with incantations on it? Anyhow, just my views and convictions on the subject.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 19, 2013)

------------------


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> NM....



Why the "NM"?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 19, 2013)

-------------


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Because I just feel that I don't want to discuss the topic any longer



That's absolutely your choice


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 19, 2013)

--------------


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 20, 2013)

He needs to teach his members to be good stewards over their monies that's the real problem, the 26 y/o values are misplaced that's all, she needs to be taught.

He's religious, if he doesn't like weaves that's his preference he shouldn't impose that on his members.


----------



## CoilyFields (Aug 20, 2013)

Who cares if they wear weave? He is stepping out of his lane. There is so much Word that needs to be taught...why focus on something as fickle as fake hair instead? That is a personal preference. And if he is so concerned about financial responsibility then teach biblical stewardship but dont try to focus on one thing that YOU don't think is worth it.

Pastors and leaders alike have to be careful to NEVER TEACH OPINION. Its dangerous to parade our "truths" as God's truth.


----------



## CoilyFields (Aug 20, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> One thing that I think needs to be addressed concerning Christians wearing wigs and weaves is that much of the hair being used is sacrificed to idols... A lot of women shave their heads in worship to devils and that's where the hair comes from. I feel that there can spiritual danger in putting that in your head when it has been sacrificed to the devil. I think it may open the door for the enemy in a persons life. If God says a woman's hair is her glory, should we not take care of our own hair instead of putting hair sacrificed to devils and cursed with incantations on it? Anyhow, just my views and convictions on the subject.


 
This totally reminded me of Paul with the issue of Christians eating food that had been sacrificed to idols. If eating meat offends my brother (causes him to stumble in his faith) then I will refrain while in his presence (paraphrased).

1 Cor 8:4-11
 4So then, about eating food sacrificed to idols: We know that “An idol is nothing at all in the world” and that “There is no God but one.” 5 For even if there are so-called gods, whether in heaven or on earth (as indeed there are many “gods” and many “lords”), 6 yet for us there is but one God, the Father, from whom all things came and for whom we live; and there is but one Lord, Jesus Christ, through whom all things came and through whom we live.
7 But not everyone possesses this knowledge. Some people are still so accustomed to idols that when they eat sacrificial food they think of it as having been sacrificed to a god, and since their conscience is weak, it is defiled. 8 But food does not bring us near to God; we are no worse if we do not eat, and no better if we do.
9 Be careful, however, that the exercise of your rights does not become a stumbling block to the weak. 10 For if someone with a weak conscience sees you, with all your knowledge, eating in an idol’s temple, won’t that person be emboldened to eat what is sacrificed to idols? 11 So this weak brother or sister, for whom Christ died, is destroyed by your knowledge. 12 When you sin against them in this way and wound their weak conscience, you sin against Christ. 13 Therefore, if what I eat causes my brother or sister to fall into sin, I will never eat meat again, so that I will not cause them to fall.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 20, 2013)

Lawd, Lawd, Lawd....  

Some of des' yer' Passa's.

First of all, Laela, your siggy ...       If the weaves look anything like that "Chinese Dog faking 'Simba's Cousin, the Lion King, then I don't blame the Pastor.   I'd say 'no weaves for you' too.    

Anyhoooo....

Okay, here's my $10 worth.   (I've never been a 2 cents worth poster).   

Mr. Pastor Sir, these women who are wearing these weaves are not your daughters or your wife.  And if you were my husband, *you would not be telling me *that I cannot wear a weave.   You can ask me politely and lovingly and share your heart about it, but 'telling me' not to do something....  Ummmm No!    You may be my husband, and I honour you but you are not the boss of me.  

Some (I said *'Some' * of these Pastors get the big head and think they can 'boss' folks.  That pulpit is not your position nor permission to 'boss' folks.  You are there to lead and guide as the Sheppard that God has called you to be.   Wearing weaves is not a sin; some women have no other options.  So in cases about their hair, this pastor needs to leave them alone.  

Shimmie's Intermission:  I'm up to $5 of my $10 worth.   

*Now*.... I get it about the waste of money on a $300 weave when one is unable to afford it and not taking care of responsibilities which should be priority over a weave.   However, this particular woman's weave goes deeper than telling women to not weave.   If it's not a weave, she'll spend that same $300 or more on something else.  So this pastor is just *using her situation *to validate his bossiness and dominance over women.    

Okay... I'm up to $7.50 of my $10...

Personally, I haven't worn a weave in quite a while, I love my natural hair. BUT if I want to, I will; I will wear a weave.     I've been reading that many women on this forum use them to protect their hair; so in contrary to what this Pastor is saying, most women who weave are indeed taking good care of their hair.  

In Conclusion... it's not his place to dismiss any woman who wears a weave.   

God bless him though.  He's funny. He couldn't handle me talking that mess. 

"what... say what now?


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Because I just feel that I don't want to discuss the topic any longer



Nice & Wavy...

Sis, can you hook a 'sista' up?   I got some 'remy' I need installed.    

I got some gorilla glue, thread, needles and a wig cap.   I need three tracks down the side and back.  

It's been so long, I can't remember what it takes to weave hair anymore.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm not a weave wearer (I have nothing against weaves) but every time I watch a tutorial on wig making, I get this urge to make my own weave clips, this would beat a sew in or a full cap.


----------



## mrselle (Aug 20, 2013)

I guess I'm in the minority here.  I took it as his members should consider being better stewards over the money they are given.  I felt like he was using the member with the $300 weave as an example of what he considers to be "wasted" money.  There is probably more to the story than written in the article, but that is how I interpreted it.  As with a lot of pastors, I think his main message got lost when he started to share his personal opinion with the congregation.


----------



## kaykari (Aug 20, 2013)

hopefully he''ll ban jewelry, furs, BMW's, large cross pendants...and...um...chicken breasts too. since the thighs are cheaper. I hope they aren't using those prepackaged wafer/juice duos during communion either. 

 it kind of makes me sad. There's a very dear missionary in my church that lost her hair on the top at like...39 years old. My mom weaves her up monthly. I can't imagine the shame some of the weave wearing members must have felt hearing this.  my cheeks are burning just imagining.


----------



## Laela (Aug 20, 2013)

@ the bolded, I agree wholeheartedly... 


mrselle said:


> I guess I'm in the minority here.  I took it as his members should consider being better stewards over the money they are given.  I felt like he was using the member with the $300 weave as an example of what he considers to be "wasted" money.  T*here is probably more to the story than written in the article, but that is how I interpreted it.  As with a lot of pastors, I think his main message got lost *when he started to share his personal opinion with the congregation.


----------



## Laela (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your views/ conviction... You raise a good point because that is something I  believe ... that there can be physical things/objects with unclean spirits attached to which we can be opened to spiritually. Many Christians remove _objects _and other things that would invite demonic activity into their homes, such as paintings, art, etc...so why not a wig piece of human hair, once worn by someone who even may have been possessed or involved in the occult. I have even heard of demon-possessed people making those wigs.

We have the power to tread on scorpions, but we are to be sober-minded and aware of things like these, no matter how out of the box it may sound to others. Everything must come under subjection of the Holy Spirit, which is how we would know to pray, rebuke and bind... anointing our homes, our selves, etc. Thanks for this... OK and lemme go find supporting Scriptures.. lol




MrsHaseeb said:


> One thing that I think needs to be addressed concerning Christians wearing wigs and weaves is that much of the hair being used is sacrificed to idols... A lot of women shave their heads in worship to devils and that's where the hair comes from. I feel that there can spiritual danger in putting that in your head when it has been sacrificed to the devil. I think it may open the door for the enemy in a persons life. If God says a woman's hair is her glory, should we not take care of our own hair instead of putting hair sacrificed to devils and cursed with incantations on it? Anyhow, just my views and convictions on the subject.


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 20, 2013)

No need to worry about *whose involved in occult practices*. The devil knows he's already defeated although he persists in terroristic practices. A believer just needs to stand in his/her authority. The devil is bound and arrested once we stand in our authority


*I will cut off sorceries from your hand,
And you shall have no soothsayers (Micah 5:12)*

Additionally, if believers are questioning their authority because their faith have failed them. They need to remember that he said that devils would cast out demons in his name. So, in essence, don't be afraid of weave worn by a devil or else, we need to be afraid of a hairdresser doing a shape up for someone with 2 inches of hair pressed.


----------



## Laela (Aug 20, 2013)

LOL @ the dog's "weave" how timely.

What do you mean by "dismiss any woman who wears a weave"?   How severe is this "man"date?  See this story isn't very clear. It just shows he's very disapproving of weaves and is afro-centric. By the same token, I've heard of pastors who do the opposite and are harsh toward congregants with dreads and natural hair, calling it "unkempt" or "nasty".  One pastor didn't want any dreaded congregants working for him..they had to cut or leave.

I appreciate your comments



Shimmie said:


> First of all, Laela, your siggy ...       If the weaves look anything like that "Chinese Dog faking 'Simba's Cousin, the Lion King, then I don't blame the Pastor.   I'd say 'no weaves for you' too.
> 
> Anyhoooo....
> 
> ...



Nice & Wavy, I'm sorry you chose to not participate.


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 20, 2013)

No matter how much demons a person possessed. A pastor must love them and remember those spirits from the woman won't jump on them:

No weapon formed against you shall prosper,
And every tongue which rises against you in judgment
You shall condemn.
This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord,
And their righteousness is from Me,”
Says the Lord.


----------



## Laela (Aug 20, 2013)

It's not about fear or worrying... point missed.


.Just as we are to always be aware of our adversary and his wiles, we should be aware of what we put on and in our bodies. A Believer standing in authority would be aware of unclean spirits and would know not to put such things on their heads. lol


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 20, 2013)

These are the issues I have with weaves / wigs:

1. The Asians are profiting from the sales, not the African American women who wear them and are making them rich.   The Asians have a monopoly on the hair market, to hinder African Americans from being the ones who gain the capital of such a huge commodity.  

Can we really trust the hair's origin and processing?   Afterall, they put a dog in a zoo and called it Mufasah (Simba's father).  

2.  My other reason is that it is assumed that ALL African American women wear weaves and do not have their own long, healthy hair.    I have to admit that I do want to check folks who want to *'assume' *that my hair is not my own especially when the difference is clear that it's my hair.

3.  If a woman is going to wear a weave, she needs to wear it right.  I'm only speaking of those who are really not taking care of the weave like they should.  Keep it groomed and don't allow it to get matted.   Comb out the waves that look like you just took it from the package and didn't bother to style it or smooth out those pre-fab waves.   Comb it out and style it.  It's lazy not to. 

Every woman is entitled to be happy with her appearance.  If it means a weave, then let her weave or wear a wig.   No woman deserves to be unhappy with her appearance.   

I'm choosing to respect this Pastor, all though I disagree with his opinion.   What he needs is to see what's behind the weave before trying to shame women for wearing them.   Pray for the women instead and have a female Minister speak to women about women's issues, instead of him giving Black men who look up to him, another reason to disrespect Black Women.   

We've had enough!   We're the ones who love, defend and support these Pastors no matter what.  Pastors with harsh opinions like this, need to remember that.   Give these same women a break with their hair choices.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Aug 21, 2013)

CoilyFields said:


> This totally reminded me of Paul with the issue of Christians eating food that had been sacrificed to idols. If eating meat offends my brother (causes him to stumble in his faith) then I will refrain while in his presence (paraphrased).
> 
> 1 Cor 8:4-11
> 4So then, about eating food sacrificed to idols: We know that “An idol is nothing at all in the world” and that “There is no God but one.” 5 For even if there are so-called gods, whether in heaven or on earth (as indeed there are many “gods” and many “lords”), 6 yet for us there is but one God, the Father, from whom all things came and for whom we live; and there is but one Lord, Jesus Christ, through whom all things came and through whom we live.
> ...



Hi! Wearing weaves does not offend me. I simply believe the origins can't afford to be ignored in a world where the devil is everywhere and in everything trying to gain access to the lives of believers. Those who like weaves have every right to wear them and I won't feel one way or another about it and certainly will not judge them. People are destroyed for lack of knowledge though, so it doesn't hurt to be aware of the enemies devices.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Laela said:


> Thanks for sharing your views/ conviction... You raise a good point because that is something I  believe ... that there can be physical things/objects with unclean spirits attached to which we can be opened to spiritually. Many Christians remove objects and other things that would invite demonic activity into their homes, such as paintings, art, etc...so why not a wig piece of human hair, once worn by someone who even may have been possessed or involved in the occult. I have even heard of demon-possessed people making those wigs.
> 
> We have the power to tread on scorpions, but we are to be sober-minded and aware of things like these, no matter how out of the box it may sound to others. Everything must come under subjection of the Holy Spirit, which is how we would know to pray, rebuke and bind... anointing our homes, our selves, etc. Thanks for this... OK and lemme go find supporting Scriptures.. lol



Hi Laela, a couple verses are below.

Deuteronomy 7:26 KJV
Neither shalt thou bring an abomination into thine house, lest thou be a cursed thing like it: but thou shalt utterly detest it, and thou shalt utterly abhor it; for it is a cursed thing.

There is also a story in Joshua about an Israelite who brought some of the things from a tribe they were to destroy into the camp and it brought a curse on the entire camp. They had to not only get rid of the stuff but him and his family. Evil spirits can plague believers when we open the door to them, ignorant or not. Yes, the devil has been defeated but the Bible says we are not to be ignorant of his devices. If he had no power to harm us, why would his devices matter. We have to have discernment.

Proverbs 26:2 KJV
As the bird by wandering, as the swallow by flying, so the curse causeless shall not come.


----------



## smores (Aug 21, 2013)

I have a different POV on this. I think if he's calling on women to refrain from spending money, that apparently isn't discretionary, he should call for an Air Jordan's ban too. Those shoes get more expense with every new pair, right. Also, someone should educate him that the costs associated with wearing your own hair can and in most cases, do compete with weaves and extensions. I'm sure he just doesn't know; please his sweet, good-intentions, ill-informed little heart.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 21, 2013)

smores said:


> I have a different POV on this.
> 
> *I think if he's calling on women to refrain from spending money, that apparently isn't discretionary, he should call for an Air Jordan's ban too. *
> 
> Those shoes get more expense with every new pair, right. Also, someone should educate him that the costs associated with wearing your own hair can and in most cases, do compete with weaves and extensions. I'm sure he just doesn't know; please his sweet, good-intentions, ill-informed little heart.



At the bolded, thank you for stating this.  If this is a 'lesson' on financial responsibility, then it has to be full circle, not just women and weaves.  

To me, it is too obvious that he has a 'weave issue' period, otherwise the focus would have included other material aspects where money is assumed to be 'mis-managed'.     Men mis-manage money as well.   

I need to say that not 'all' women who wear weaves are overspending past their budgets.  Home is being taken care of in spite of the weave.   I just don't like that the money is going to Asians instead of coming full circle into the Black economy to increase our capital and make us rich.


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Aug 21, 2013)

mrselle said:


> I guess I'm in the minority here.  I took it as his members should consider being better stewards over the money they are given.  I felt like he was using the member with the $300 weave as an example of what he considers to be "wasted" money.  There is probably more to the story than written in the article, but that is how I interpreted it.  As with a lot of pastors, I think his main message got lost when he started to share his personal opinion with the congregation.



You make some good points, dear sister. I would like to add something. I will assume for a moment that the pastor's heart was in the right place regarding his congregation's need to be better financial stewards. Well, I'm sure there are many and varied examples of people in that congregation (and elsewhere) being poor stewards. Instead of solely focusing on weaves (and inserting his opinion and preferences along with the message) shouldn't he be just as concerned about members who spend their money on anything from cigarettes, credit card debt, and excessive amounts of fast food just to name a few examples??? There are many, many things that constitute a waste of money/poor priorities.


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Aug 21, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> One thing that I think needs to be addressed concerning Christians wearing wigs and weaves is that much of the hair being used is sacrificed to idols... A lot of women shave their heads in worship to devils and that's where the hair comes from. I feel that there can spiritual danger in putting that in your head when it has been sacrificed to the devil. I think it may open the door for the enemy in a persons life. If God says a woman's hair is her glory, should we not take care of our own hair instead of putting hair sacrificed to devils and cursed with incantations on it? Anyhow, just my views and convictions on the subject.



I think a lot of people are not even aware of this and it is important to know. I watched a documentary about this issue. Thank you for mentioning this.


----------



## mrselle (Aug 21, 2013)

Blackpearl1993 said:


> You make some good points, dear sister. I would like to add something. I will assume for a moment that the pastor's heart was in the right place regarding his congregation's need to be better financial stewards. Well, I'm sure there are many and varied examples of people in that congregation (and elsewhere) being poor stewards. Instead of solely focusing on weaves (and inserting his opinion and preferences along with the message) shouldn't he be just as concerned about members who spend their money on anything from cigarettes, credit card debt, and excessive amounts of fast food just to name a few examples??? There are many, many things that constitute a waste of money/poor priorities.



I agree with you, which is why I said I think there is probably more to the story than what was shared in the article.  He could very well have challenged his members to refrain from doing other things, but weave is what was put in the article.  As long as his message wasn't strictly about weaves, then I agree with what he is saying.  If his message was only about weaves, well then he is walking a mighty fine line.


----------



## Laela (Aug 22, 2013)

I appreciate everyone's comments...  my thing is, this must be a big-enough issue at this church for him to address it so poignantly. BAN is a heavy word to use. Not saying he's right about being dictatorial.. lol His approach needs prayer.

Well said, Shimmie... I agree to pray for him and all pastors, spiritual leaders, ministers of the Gospel, as prescribed by God. Many are called, few are chosen; They were either sent, or they went  The sent ones will always triumph.



Shimmie said:


> I'm choosing to respect this Pastor, all though I disagree with his opinion. What he needs is to see what's behind the weave before trying to shame women for wearing them. Pray for the women instead and have a female Minister speak to women about women's issues, instead of him giving Black men who look up to him, another reason to disrespect Black Women. .


----------



## felic1 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hello Ladies! I found this topic interesting on Longhairdontcare. Many ladies wear weaves to give their hair a rest. This is a choice. If someone can wear a weave and it helps their life, I am happy for them. I am off of work and will probably return in September. I cannot imagine keeping up with my hair like I do and working 40 hours or more a week. My son is 23 and does not require as much as he did when he was younger. If a weave helps you stay pulled together to work and get dinner on the table, then you are earning a living and feeding the children. God gives us choice in everything starting with salvation. I have over 10 new wigs still in the package. I do not consider them a sin. This is something that I allow. If people are sacrificing their hair to idols, we can plead the blood and pray over the hair. I am not going to wear an alopecia patch in public because someone is doing a sacrifice somewhere. No offense to anyone intended. God blessed me with those wigs. I do not wear weaves but more power to those that do so. I posted this article from this pastor on my facebook paging requesting comments. Years ago, the founder of my current church condemned locs as demon possession. Everyone was virtually wearing the same hairdo. Many of the bans on fashion are simply someone personal preference. Many wear very expensive clothes to church. Is there to be a limit on how much a dress or suit can cost? I did not agree with this position by this pastor. It took me a long time to understand that I could not wear my hair straight everyday and have some on my head. I will stop now.


----------



## felic1 (Aug 23, 2013)

bumping for the weekend..................


----------



## huxtable (Aug 23, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/worldservice/people/highlights/010622_hair.shtml

Temple Hair Sale 

Human hair is a lucrative business in India. Companies export long hair to the West where it is used for wigs and hair extensions, whilst the shorter hair is mainly sold to Chinese firms who extract amino acids from it. 

For large temples, where it is considered auspicious for pilgrims to have their heads shaved, the clippings are a major source of income. 

At the Venkateshwara Temple in south India more than 75 tonnes of hair are sold annually, raising nearly £4 million for the temple's charities. Crispin Thorold reports for The World Today.

Devotees

The Venkateshwara Temple, at Tirumala in the south Indian State of Andhra Pradesh, is thought to attract more pilgrims than Jerusalem, Rome or Mecca. 

*Over 18 million devotees visit every year to pay their respects to an incarnation of Vishnu; the God that Hindus believe protects and sustains all that is good in society. 
*
The temple is India's richest; something that P Krishnaiah, the executive officer of the temple's managing committee, attributes to extraordinary faith:

*‘People believe that this Lord represents Lord Vishnu. Normally people feel that Gods cannot be seen. But people believe here is a God that is seen. That is how people are willing to donate large sums of money, because they have that faith.’ 

Some estimates put Tirumala's annual income at a billion rupees, which is a staggering £15 million ($23 million). Most of this comes from direct donations, but a significant proportion is raised by the sale of human hair as even the very humblest visitor can offer as much as his wealthier neighbours.*

Temple Barbers

In two large halls, hundreds of barbers work around the clock, tonsuring 12,000 pilgrims every day. 

Siddiah is the latest member of his family to become a temple barber. He explains why so many devotees are prepared to lose their locks: 

‘The pilgrims come to Tirumala and donate their hair. The reason they do this is when a head is shaved the person loses their beauty.'

'So the devotees who come here want to donate their hair, because a Hindu feels giving hair to the Lord is more important than giving money.’

This hair is collected and sorted into four types. Long women's hair and grey hair are the most highly sort varieties, but there is also considerable demand for short hair at Tirumala's regular sales. 

Hair Exporters

Kishore Kumar is from Gupta Enterprises, a Madras-based firm that is one of India's biggest exporters of human hair. He explains the many uses of hair:

‘What we collect from the temples is used all over the world. Mostly it goes to Italy, a lot of wig manufacturers are there, and a lot of hair extension companies are there.’

‘The shorter hair is primarily used for the extraction of a protein called El-Cystine. This protein is an amino acid used in food preservatives and various other things.’

Hair Importers

Importers say that Indian hair is the best money can buy, and good profits can be made. 

Werner Diaber is a software engineer in his native Germany, but twice a year he visits India to buy as much hair as he can carry. He explains the desire for Indian human hair in the West: 

‘They are the strongest hair and the most beautiful hairs, and the Indian women they have very long hairs.’

‘It is a lucrative thing for everybody, because in the Western World these hair extensions are getting very popular now. And if you manage to get the hairs here for a reasonable price you can make money.’

On this trip Werner was attempting to carry home two suitcases, two holdalls and a cardboard box all full of hair. If he managed to get the 40 kilos back to Germany he would make over £1500 profit (nearly $2500 profit).

Tirumala's income from human hair is in a different league. Last year they made just under £4 million ($6 million). 

The money that is raised at the temple funds accommodation and other facilities for the pilgrims. The rest goes to a charitable foundation that runs numerous organisations including three hospitals, an orphanage, a university, and religious training institutions.


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 23, 2013)

I understand to some degree, but feel that was very inappropriate this is something that should be handle by the woman ministry and it (in my opinion)should be handle a total different way, not from the pulpit these Pastors really floor me with the stuff they feel they have the right to say.  

Tell me some strong reasons why I should not being doing this or that. For instance a pastor said we should not be eating chocolate. I was stunned and paid attention
He listed the reasons : Theobromine.  I have not eaten anything with chocolate since. But first I sat down and researched what he said and it cured me from my addiction. I won't touch the stuff. But he was preaching on Diet and saying some foods we eat are poisoning us. 

Chocolate is believed to cause heartburn because of one of its constituents, theobromine, relaxes the esophageal sphincter muscle, hence permitting stomach acidic contents to enter into the esophagus.[81] Theobromine is also toxic to many animals because they are unable to metabolize it (see theobromine poisoning).[3]
The unconstrained consumption of large quantities of any energy-rich food, such as chocolate, without a corresponding increase in activity, is thought to increase the risk of obesity. Raw chocolate is high in cocoa butter, a fat which is removed during chocolate refining, then added back in varying proportions during the manufacturing process. Manufacturers may add other fats, sugars, and milk as well, all of which increase the caloric content of chocolate.
Chocolate and cocoa contain moderate to high amounts of oxalate,[82][83][84][85][86][87] which can cause some health concerns particularly for individuals at risk for kidney stones.[88]
Chocolate absorbs lead from the environment during production, and there is a slight concern of mild lead poisoning for some types of chocolate. In a study from Nigeria, the average lead concentration of cocoa beans was less than 0.5 ng/g, among the lowest reported values for a natural food, with lead concentrations ranging from 70–230 ng/g for raw and processed cocoa.[89] These measurements "are consistent with market-basket surveys that have repeatedly listed lead concentrations in chocolate products among the highest reported for all foods. One source of contamination of the finished products is tentatively attributed to atmospheric emissions of leaded gasoline, which is still being used in Nigeria."[89] The figures are still comparatively low when compared to 200,000 ng, which is the WHO tolerable daily limit for lead consumption.[90]
Research on elderly people showed chocolate might cause osteoporosis.[91]
A few studies have documented allergic reactions with chocolate in children.[81]
There is some evidence that chocolate may be addictive.[92][93]


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Aug 23, 2013)

huxtable said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/worldservice/people/highlights/010622_hair.shtml
> 
> Temple Hair Sale
> 
> ...



And this is what women are putting on their heads... My question is, what demonic forces came with that hair?


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 23, 2013)

I have a sincere question:   

Where does *non*-human hair come from?   I know a woman who wears extensions which are non-human and it looks better than human hair.  

I also know several people here locally who donate hair for those who have cancer and have lost their hair.   Not all human hair is demon transplanted. 

The education above that huxtable shared is very enlightening.  And for anyone who has that conviction, we respect it.  No stones, no hisses, no boo's. The information is respected as well as those sharing.   We do have to be 'aware'.  

Yet, it all goes beyond the hair.  The garments we wear, even the fabrics from fabric stores (on and off line), these things touch our bodies and Heaven only knows what has been their origin or who has worn them (tried on) or has prayed over those fabrics long before we purchased them.   

The food we eat.   There are 'witches' in restaurants, food stores, farms, factories, food processors, and we don't know what we are consuming. There are many people who work in the food industry who sincerely believe in food offerings to their gods, and they pray prayers over the foods that they are surrounded by.   And we (unknowingly) eat these foods... all the time.     

We sit in public seats where someone sat before us, who are devil worshippers.  They are right here in this forum .... 

We sit with witches on our jobs, we interact with them every... single... day.   Witches come to Church.... every service, be it Saturday, Sunday, or Monday...whenever the Church doors are open.... they purpose to attend to 'scope' out the message and the people who listen, especially the Man or Woman of God who is Ministering.   

A while back I started a thread on witchcraft, however it 'blew up' because the devil just didn't like it.    The witches on this forum didn't like having their idols and worship minimized.    It didn't matter to me... Jesus has set me free meaning that I am free to expose satan and his lies.   

Here's my point... Nothing that we have in this life, here on this earth is exempt from the presence of evil.   I can guarantee you, that if any one of you were in line today paying for your groceries, getting your hair 'did', or your nails 'did' or whatever..... you were 'touched' by one who practices some form or another of idol worship and/or witchcraft.  

The devil is here in this earth, that's why.    

My point in all of this is that it is more than 'hair' of which we must be aware.   It's everything that we use to sustain life and this is why we are to pray over everything and dedicate it unto the Lord for His grace and mercies to prevail.    

It's more than human hair.   It does not stop there.   It's everywhere, we are.  

What shall we say to these things?  Where am I going with this?  

Fear not... for we have the authority in the Name of Jesus to cast out every evil spirit, and nothing shall by any means hurt us.    (Luke 10)

Trust me, I 'get it'.... I truly do.   I 'get it'.   I understand the concerns about hair and whatever that has been offered up to idols (other gods).   Our power is greater, because Jesus said so.   Greater works shall we do, in His Name. 

God is the originator of the hair, in the same manner as we say Grace, give the hair back unto God, dedicate it in prayer... allow God to confirm that is it okay with Him to wear the hair.    

Be blessed.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 23, 2013)

------------


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 23, 2013)

Laela said:


> I appreciate everyone's comments...  my thing is, this must be a big-enough issue at this church for him to address it so poignantly. BAN is a heavy word to use. Not saying he's right about being dictatorial.. lol His approach needs prayer.
> 
> Well said, Shimmie... I agree to pray for him and all pastors, spiritual leaders, ministers of the Gospel, as prescribed by God. Many are called, few are chosen; They were either sent, or they went  The sent ones will always triumph.



Laela.... that dog in your siggy is wearing a fur hoodie.... _made in China._


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 23, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Excellent post!



Sis, how do they make non-human hair wigs/weaves?   It's a serious question.  


I'm too lazy to google it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 23, 2013)

-------------


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm sure there's something on YouTube.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 23, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I don't have a clue.





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I'm sure there's something on YouTube.



Okay.......  I googled:    


it's either synthetic fibers or..........

drum roll ....












'animal hair'.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 23, 2013)

----------------


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 23, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Oh em gee!





Nah uhhhhhh.... It's:   gee em oh (gmo) genetically modified organisms...


Oooooooooo,  that might mean chicken feathers.  

ahhhhhh on 2nd thought:  

 Let's go back to Oh em gee....  



Is there anything left that's sacred      Folks are wearing animal hair.... made in China.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 24, 2013)

--------------


----------



## Laela (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes, yes he is... lol




Shimmie said:


> Laela.... that dog in your siggy is wearing a fur hoodie.... _made in China._


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 6, 2013)

-----------------


----------

